# Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!



## fritte (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo, wer kann mir seine Montage empfehlen?
Also größe des Futterkorbes Vorfach länge stärke usw.
Welches Futter.
Würde mich interessieren Was Ihr so nehmt.
Bin einsteiger und suche noch das Passende für die Ruhr.
habe gestern leider nur 3 Rotaugen und ein Rotfeder gefangen.
Bisse waren zwar mehr, aber entweder bin ich noch zum DOOF zum anschlagen oder die Viecher sind zu vorsichtig.


----------



## snorreausflake (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kann eventuell daran liegen das du zu nen großen Haken dran hattest.
Schau mal bei "Google" unter Bilder und dann unter Schlaufenmontag,müßte gleich das erste Bild sein.
Ich fisch die Schlaufenmontage selber erst seit letztem Jahr aber bin voll davon überzeugt, seitdem kommt mir keine Seitenarmmontage oder Antitangle Boom mehr an die Schnur.


----------



## Twyster (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Genau Schlaufen Montage unkompliziert 100% erfolch#6


----------



## arno (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moin!
Auf einen neuling wirkt die Schlaufenmontage aber nicht einfach!
Ich hab mich da am anfang auch nicht dran getraut!
Ist aber wirklich einfach!
So wirds gemacht:http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/23/14/
Das hat den Vorteil ,das man die Montage auch im Vorraus binden kann!
Und nicht erst am Wasser!


----------



## arno (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Achso , im bericht steht zwar drunter:
Ausgedient, der Castingboom!
Aber ich benutze ihn auch für die Schlaufenmontage, das verhindert dann ein eventuell entstehenden Tüddel!
So ist dann die Schlaufenmontage einfach TOP!


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

hallo fritte,
also die schlaufenmontage ist sicherlich eine sehr effektive und gute montage.
ich habe meine montage jetzt aber umgeändert,und zwar so:
auf die hauptschnur fädele ich einen karabinerwirbel,freilaufend,an dem ich das vorfach einklinke.etwa 5-10cm hinter den wirbel kommt noch ein stopper,damit der fisch sich selbst hakt.bislang hat das sehr gut geklappt!
mfg Andy


----------



## arno (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



esox82 schrieb:


> hallo fritte,
> also die schlaufenmontage ist sicherlich eine sehr effektive und gute montage.
> ich habe meine montage jetzt aber umgeändert,und zwar so:
> auf die hauptschnur fädele ich einen karabinerwirbel,freilaufend,an dem ich das vorfach einklinke.etwa 5-10cm hinter den wirbel kommt noch ein stopper,damit der fisch sich selbst hakt.bislang hat das sehr gut geklappt!
> mfg Andy


So ne ähnlich Montage habe ich letztens auch schon gesehen.
Aber das hört sich etwas besser an!


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ich kann sie wirklich empfehlen,da man sogar die rute aus der hand nehmen kann.ich hänge immer eine aalglocke an die hauptschnur und merke somit sofort,wenn ein fisch sich gehakt hat
mfg Andy


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



esox82 schrieb:


> hallo fritte,
> also die schlaufenmontage ist sicherlich eine sehr effektive und gute montage.
> ich habe meine montage jetzt aber umgeändert,und zwar so:
> auf die hauptschnur fädele ich einen karabinerwirbel,freilaufend,an dem ich das vorfach einklinke.etwa 5-10cm hinter den wirbel kommt noch ein stopper,damit der fisch sich selbst hakt.bislang hat das sehr gut geklappt!
> mfg Andy


Hast malein Bild??? Die Montage vertseh ich net ( auf´m Schlauch steh)


----------



## Twyster (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bei der Schlaufen Montage lege ich immer die Rute aus der Hand
noch nie ein Biß verpaßt|kopfkrat


----------



## fritte (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Petri,

ich bin erstmal dankbar das ich schonmal diese wichtigen Tipps von euch erhalten habe.
Kurze frage zu dem Stopper, zusätzlich nocn ne Perle daran?
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wenn der Fisch damit abhauen will, zieht sich der Hacken auf den Stopper und er hakt sich von selbst?????


----------



## esox82 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@fritte:
ja,ne perle zieh ich auch auf.das mit dem abhauen hast du richtig verstanden 
@snorreausflake:
bild kommt morgen nach
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also ich fische auch die Schlaufenmontage klappt super...
Andy bei deiner Rute braucht man auch eine Aalglocke als Bissanzeiger

mfg Flo


----------



## fritte (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

So, habe heute meine ersten Schlaufenmontagen gemacht.
Habe dafür geflochtene 0,08schnur genommen. wie das einzige was ich noch hier hatte.
Habe direkt ein paar gemacht.
@esox habe das selbsthak prinzip auf das Schlaufensystem übertragen. Werde es morgen mal testen.
Kurze frage noch, welche stärke verwendet ihr beim Vorfach.
Habe eins 60cm 0,18 mono mit 12 haken
auf dem anderen habe ich mal 85cm 0,22 mono mit einem 8er Haken.


----------



## Twyster (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bin von Feeder ausgegangen Entschuldigung#t


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Knote meist eine Schlaufe aus 0,25er-0,30er Mono (Schlagschnur) da die Montage immer Grunskontakt hat und die Schnur strak beansprucht wird.
Vorfächer wähle ich zwischen 0,50-1,20m und meist mit einer dicke von 0,16/0,18 im Winter 0,10/014.

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

So,hier ist einmal ein foto von meiner montage.ich hoffe,du erkennst etwas.an dieser montage ist die hauptschnur eine 0,30er mit 60cm 0,18er und 50gr futterkorb.
aber die stärke und das gewicht hängt natürlich vom gewässer ab.
@flo: ja,ich benutze eine aalglocke,habe ich auch gepostet 
ich nehme eine doppel-aalglocke,die ich in die schnur hänge und nicht an der rute befästige,so ist sie noch sensibler.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ok,das foto ist nicht gerade sehr gut,also versuche ich es zu erklären:
an der hauptschnur (gerade linie auf dem foto) kommt als erstes ein stopper (kann auch ein bleischrot sein),dann eine gummiperle,dann ein karabinerwirbel freilaufend,wo das vorfach dran ist,dann wieder eine perle,dann ein letzter wirbel mit dem futterkorb.
ich hoffe,das war verständlich 
mfg Andy


----------



## fritte (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok, war für mich als einsteiger absolut verständlich.
Dann dürften die anderen damit erst recht kein problem haben.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok so ähnlich hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt, jedoch weiß ich net was der Vorteil gegenüber der schlaufenmontage sein soll!?!?|kopfkrat
Kommt da net dein Vorfach ständig mit dem Korb ins gehege????
Ist das net besser wenn du den Korb in den freilaufenden Wirbel hängst und das Vorfach in den vroderen Wirbel????


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

verheddert hat sich das vorfach bislang nie,es ist ja auch länger als die distanz vom stopper zum korb.
ich sag ja nicht,dass es besser ist,sondern nur,dass ich lieber so angele,da es eine art selbsthakmontage ist und ich so mit einer anderen rute,z.B einer spinnrute etwas weiter weg angeln kann.
das tauschen von haken und korb hab ich auch schon probiert,bekam aber wesentlich mehr fehlbisse....ich denke,das hat damit zu tun,dass die fische den widerstand des korbes eher spüren,als wenn das vorfach frei läuft.
mfg Andy


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



esox82 schrieb:


> verheddert hat sich das vorfach bislang nie,es ist ja auch länger als die distanz vom stopper zum korb.
> ich sag ja nicht,dass es besser ist,sondern nur,dass ich lieber so angele,da es eine art selbsthakmontage ist und ich so mit einer anderen rute,z.B einer spinnrute etwas weiter weg angeln kann.
> das tauschen von haken und korb hab ich auch schon probiert,bekam aber wesentlich mehr fehlbisse....ich denke,das hat damit zu tun,dass die fische den widerstand des korbes eher spüren,als wenn das vorfach frei läuft.
> mfg Andy


Hm so nen ähnlichen effekt bekommst aber auch mit der schlaufenmontage hin, naja egal jeder wie er will oder wie er am besten zurecht kommt ;-), aber ich denk er ist jetzt erstmal mit ein paar nützlichen tips bedient


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Andy das war doch nur Spaß mit der glocke habs doch schon gesehen|rolleyes

Wollt nur sagen das ich an deiner Steifenspitze auch keine Bisse ohne Aalglocke erkennen könnte

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

an der mosel fische ich lieber mit einer steiferen spitze,hab noch eine feeder mit wechselspitzen,aber die nehm ich fürs leichte feedern in unserem vereinssee,die würde mir an der mosel glatt wegbrechen 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hatte bis jetzt nie probleme mit meinen Feederspitzen
Ansonsten erkennt man ja nur 1/3 der Bisse egal

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

deswegen ist die glocke ja auf der schnur,dann brauch ich nicht immer auf die spitze zu schauen 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das ist ja der Reiz oder nicht!!!!!????????

mfg Flo


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



esox82 schrieb:


> deswegen ist die glocke ja auf der schnur,dann brauch ich nicht immer auf die spitze zu schauen
> mfg Andy


Dann empfiehlt sich ne Freilaufrolle


----------



## esox82 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Dann empfiehlt sich ne Freilaufrolle


 
richtig!hab auch eine dran!
mfg Andy


----------



## fritte (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo leute, 
war gestern wieder einmal am Wasser und was soll ich sagen, in 6 std. 4 bisse.
Habe mein Vorfach verlängert, gekürtzt doch ernsthaf war da nix.
Das einzige eine Barbe mit 72cm auf Mais.
Schonzeit, da schwamm sie wieder durch die Ruhr.
Ist eh nicht mein Fisch, von daher egal.
Nutze ich vieleicht die Falschen kaken?
Habe mir gestern abend erstmal von einem Angler zeigen lassen, wie man selber Haken bindet.#6 Denn so wie ich das gemacht hatte, war ich froh, das ich damit überhaupt angeln konnte.:c


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@esox82

Hab davon schon gehört, nimmst Du die Aalglocke denn beim Anschlag vorher ab? |kopfkrat


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Auf was willst du genau fischen???
Vielleicht ist dein Korb zu leicht, Haken zu groß oder falscher Köder.
Wenn du eher "Kleinfisch" fangen willst geh mal mit der Hakengröße runter und mach weniger Köder drauf (z.B. nur eine zwei Maden). Vielleicht kannst ja auch mal mit jemanden losziehen der schon mehr Erfahrung hat und dir da Tips holen.


----------



## esox82 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Zanderfänger:ich benutze eine doppel-aalglocke , die ich nur in die schnur hänge,bei einem biss fällt sie von alleine ab.diese glocke hat den vorteil,dass man ein knicklicht daran befestigen kann,so sieht man auch die bisse in der dunkelheit,hören sowieso.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also ich angel mit einer normalen Feederspitze und würde ihr 10mal dem Vorzug vor einer Glocke geben!!!

Mag das gebimmel nicht:g

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

flo,du sitzt ja auch lieber auf deinen 4 buchstaben 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Vor allem wenn ich meinen Angelstuhl mit Fußlehen und Bier halter dabei hab und nicht den den ich letzten dabei hatte dann könnt ich lange sitzen bleiben!!!


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

loooooooool


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



esox82 schrieb:


> @Zanderfänger:ich benutze eine doppel-aalglocke , die ich nur in die schnur hänge,bei einem biss fällt sie von alleine ab.


@Andy

Sowas mit Knicki? Klick die fiele doch aber wenn sie nicht zugedreht wäre beim Anschlag sicher ins Wasser... |wavey:


----------



## esox82 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Zanderfänger:
ja,genau so eine!
meine rutenspitze ragt nicht ins wasser,sondern parallel zum wasserlauf.so ist die rutenspitze leicht gekrümmt und bei dem kleinsten zupfer gibt die glocke alarm.
mfg Andy


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Andy

Drehst Du denn die Schraube von der Glocke zu? #h


----------



## esox82 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ach so,nein,ich hänge sie nur mit dem kleinen haken in die schnur


----------



## esox82 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

also der kleine haken aus plastik an der aalglocke
mfg Andy


----------



## fritte (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also als haken, ich angel mit 2 Ruten, habe ich einen 8er und einen 14er haken drauf, auch die Futterkörbe sind unterschiedlich, einen kleinen, mit 30gramm und einen größeren mit 60gramm.
Als futter habe ich eine Brassen fertigmischung, wo ich noch bisquitmehl+Mais+Maden+Vanillezucker zu gefügt habe.
Ich werfe erst 4-5mal die Stellen an, zum anfüttern und dann gehe ich erst mit dem Vorfach ins spiel.
Werde mir aber erstmal ne Feederrute zulegen, da ich mit meiner Telesurf nicht ganz zufrieden bin.
Vorallem da sie schon mit dem Befüllten 60gramm Korb sich gut biegt. Wurfgewicht der Rute aber 60-100gramm.
Jetzt suche ich erstmal nach geeignetem Gerät, da ich denke, das entweder mein Anschlag nicht durch kommt, oder aber die Ruten Spitze es mir nicht so anzeigt wie erhofft.
Welche Ruten habt ihr denn so?
Dachte entweder direkt an eine Heavy oder wenigstens medium mit 100+ wurfgewicht.


----------



## esox82 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

hallo fritte,
deine futtermischung ist sehr gut,benutze ich auch,und mit etwas paniermehl.
wenn du mit 60er körbe wirfst,dann ist eine 100+ WG-rute zu empfehlen.
eine feederrute hat ja sehr sensible spitzen,womit du die bisse schneller erkennen kannst,bei einer surfrute ist die spitze vergleichsweise viel härter.
mfg Andy


----------



## fritte (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Suche immer noch die richtige rute für mich.
Habt ihr nicht ein paar zum vorschlag?
Muß aber nicht gerade für 200€ sein, gehe ja nur so 2 mal die Woche raus, da ich immer noch keinen Jahresschein besitze.


----------



## esox82 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo fritte,
also eine gute feederrute wäre z.B. die *Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder.*bei askari findest du sie unter dieser artikelnummer: 102329
oder z.B. *Exori X-Star Spirit Feeder.*
artikelnummer: 109146
oder noch *Shimano Beastmaster Feeder.*
artikelnummer: 089404

mfg Andy


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

schau dir doch evtl. mal die Brownings Bobb Nudd Legend Feeder , oder die KOC an...


----------



## snorreausflake (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich hab mir neulich auch ne "richtige" Feeder gekauft, nachdem ich jahrelang mit ner auf Schwingspitze umgebauten (wahrscheinlich Match oder Picker) gefischt hab.
Hab mir die D.A.M Quick Stick Feeder gekauft, war endlich ne Rute nach meinem Geschmack, net zu teuer (59€) und auch net zu weich.Hat ein Wg bis 150gr


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich danke euch, habe gestern im Laden des Vertrauens eine ausgesucht.
Hatten im Angebot die DAM Sumo Royal 3,9m für 69.90 oder meine neue Rute von Zebco die Rhino DF Heavy 3.9m -160wg für angenehme 47,99€.
Ist doch nicht zu teuer oder????
War echt schön damit draußen zu sein, gefangen habe ich trotzdem nur 2 Rotaugen und eine Barbe 12cm heul.
Der schlechteste angler aller zeiten.


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> War echt schön damit draußen zu sein, gefangen habe ich trotzdem nur 2 Rotaugen und eine Barbe 12cm heul.
> Der schlechteste angler aller zeiten.


So ist es halt beim angeln, mal fängt man was und dann wieder nix. Hab im Februar mal 11 Karpfen (kleine) in drei oder vierStunden gefangen und die Woche später war ich froh über drei Rotaugen.
Immer schön weiter versuchen und mal mit dem Futter bzw. den "Partikeln" experimentieren


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das habe ich gemacht. Habe erst mit einem Brassenmix +Maden+Mais angefangen, zum anfeuern, später habe ich Hanf-Leinsamen +Feedermix+Black... keine Ahnung wie das hieß.
Mir wurde gesagt, das sei der Todsichere erfolg.Lol
Es war tod langweilig aber mehr auch nicht.
Ein anderer Angler der vorbei kam, den ich fragte ob die Konsistens denn richtig sei, meinte, die wäre super, nicht naß nur minimal feucht, gerade so, das es im Korb bleibt und sich nach ca 4 sec im Wasser anfängt als Wolke zu verteilen.
Welche Hakengröße und vorallem welche Firma nutzt Ihr?
Habe das Gefühl, das die Fische überall beißen nur nicht bei mir, aber den Mais-Madenmix holen sie sich runter, Haken zu stumpf?


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

wenn die fische den köder abknabbern,dann kann es schon sein,dass dein haken zu gross ist.meistens angele ich mit 12er oder 14er haken von gamakatsu.
mfg Andy


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

gamakatsu irgendwie so nannte der Angler gestern auch seine Hacken. War einer aus den Östlichen Ländern und wir hatten leichte Probleme uns zu verständigen. War aber sehr nett und zeigte mir auch wie er seine Haken bzw. Vorfach knotet.
Sind das die besten Haken? Also die mini Barbe ging auf einen 8er von Grauvell


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



esox82 schrieb:


> wenn die fische den köder abknabbern,dann kann es schon sein,dass dein haken zu gross ist.meistens angele ich mit 12er oder 14er haken von gamakatsu.
> mfg Andy


Meine Rede!!!
Geh am besten mit der hakengröße mal runter wenn se vorsichtig beißen,so wie esox82 geschrieben hat.
Noch nen Tipp: mach mal weniger Köder auf dein  haken, ein  zwei  Maden  oder  ein  Maiskorn, was bei mir  manchmal hilft  ist  Mystic  (  so  ein  Kleber  ähnliches zeug), kann  man wie ne  Zuckmückenlarve  formen   und  mit einer  Made  kombinieren.


----------



## arno (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moin!
Wenn die Fische beim feedern vorsichtig beißen mache ich es so:
Ich steche den haken wie üblich an der Hinterseite der maden, also dort wo die zwei Punkte sind rein.
Dann nehme ich die made und steche sie nochmal durch den haken.
Hat mir schon oft geholfen.
Dadurch kann der Fisch die made nicht aussaugen, wenn er sie haben will muss er sie dann schlucken!

Boh, was klingt das zweideutig!


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Schlucken?????????????
Ne mal im ernst, werde dieses beim nächsten mal wieder versuchen in die Tat umzusetzten. Wer sagt angeln sei leicht, der soll mir bloß nicht begegnen.
Feedern fängste immer ne Brasse oder so. Ha ne handvoll stichlinge wären da fast schon nen erfolg.
Schö das Ihr auch alle um die Ecke wohnt, so kann man sich beim nächsten Turn bestimmt sehen.heul
Wäre glaub ich echt vom Vorteil mal mit nen Eingefleischten Feederangler mitzugehen um zu lernen. Doch ich kennen ja gar keinen, also doch learning bei doing.
Wo bestellt ihr denn so euer zubehör?
Finde es gibt da doch gewaltige unterschiede. Selbst im Laden meines Vertrauens, kann ich nicht alle Preise bezahlen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ich hatte auch schon ab und zu erfolg, indem ich ganz einfach nen richtigen dicken Köder (6-8 Maden) angeködert habe, und ruckzuck kammen die Bisse 100 %ig...

Klappt net immer, aber is einen Versuch wert


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ob gamakatsu die besten sind,will ich nicht sagen,aber sie sind gut und ich vertraue den haken.
bestellen tue ich entweder online oder beim laden bei mir in der gegend.
wo liegt denn hattingen?

mfg Andy


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Zwischen Bochum,Essen Dortmund
Also mitten im Pott.
Aber wir haben hier eigentlich viele Gewässer im Umkreis von 100km Rhein, Ruhr, Wupper,Lippe, und wie sie alle heißen.
Und ich esel bin in keinem Verein, und zahle für alles noch schon brav immer das Tagesticket.
Aber im schnitt 120€ auf einmal aus den rippen schneiden tut auch weh. ich habe dann ja nichts in der Hand, wie z.B. die neue Rute|bla:
Bin mir auch nicht sicher welcher Verein der richtige ist. Sind zwar viele in der Nähe, doch nicht jeder hat ein eigenes gewässer usw.
Wozu sollte ich dann in einen Verein.;+
Werde gleich mal nach den haken schauen, wer die wie gut anbietet.


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

das wäre etwas weit für mich 
zum glück ist es hier in luxemburg etwas anders mit den vereinen usw., und auch nicht so teuer.
die haken müsstest du aber in jedem angelladen bekommen
mfg Andy


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn du mir agen kannst wieviel stömung da ist kann ich dir aucxh was dazu sagen !!!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@ Fritte

Du bist da ja im Mekka der deutschen Feederangler... 

Schau doch mal, vielleicht kannst ja mal Michael Zammataro auf die Finger schauen, bzw. besuchst mal Peer Saddler in seinem Geschäft. Ich denke mal, da bekommst du sicher gute Tipps und Infos von  wirklichen Könnern der Feederfischerei...


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Brassenkiller

wo finde ich die denn? Da ich ja neu bin, kenne ich die auch nicht, hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Unwissenheit verzeihen.
Gibts da ne kontakt ad oder so zu?

@Forellenseeprofi
Was soll ich dazu sagen, zurzeit ist sie wieder schneller und in der Hauptströmung bleibt mein 80gr blei + Futter nicht stehen. Es wandert schon um einige Meter Flußabwärts. Was für mich das Anfüttern natürlich noch erschwert, da ich mit schnurklipp versuche zu arbeiten.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also das Geschäft von Peer Saddler müßte direkt am, bzw. im Duisburger Hafen sein. 

Versuchs einfach mal mit Google


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

schau gleich mal nach. und das ist so mit einer der Großen in der szene, der aus meiner Nähe kommt?
Zumindest, wenn du ihn mir empfiehlst, sollte er ja gut sein und sein Handwerk verstehen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Michael Zammataro kommt aus der Ecke Duisburg und ist wohl unumstritten der beste deutsche Feederangler, den es zur Zeit gibt...


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

So, habe an beide eine anfrage gestartet, mal sehen ob sie zeit finden mir zu antworten.
Wie kommt es eigentlich daß das futter von Zammataro relativ günstig ist? Speziel für die Ruhr hat er ein Futter mit vielen Partikeln, wo der 20Liter beutel knapp38 euro kostet. Er hat auch eins für den Rhein, falls jemand danach sucht.


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> So, habe an beide eine anfrage gestartet, mal sehen ob sie zeit finden mir zu antworten.
> Wie kommt es eigentlich daß das futter von Zammataro relativ günstig ist? Speziel für die Ruhr hat er ein Futter mit vielen Partikeln, wo der 20Liter beutel knapp38 euro kostet. Er hat auch eins für den Rhein, falls jemand danach sucht.


Schau mal in anderen shops, da sind die preise bei einer abnahme von solchen Mengen (auch anderer Matken)oft ähnlich "günstig"


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jo, das stimmt teilweise. Dachte nur, wenn der "Meister"das empfiehlt, sollte da doch was drann sein. Vorallem, da ich ja zu dähmlich bin etwas zu fangen, dachte ich vieleicht an futter wechsel. Nehme zur zeit TOP Secr.....


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> Jo, das stimmt teilweise. Dachte nur, wenn der "Meister"das empfiehlt, sollte da doch was drann sein. Vorallem, da ich ja zu dähmlich bin etwas zu fangen, dachte ich vieleicht an futter wechsel. Nehme zur zeit TOP Secr.....


Fische zwar gern die Boilies von TS ( ja ja es mag bessere geben aber auch teurer) aber von den Futtermischungen von denen bin ich net überzeugt.Hab lange Mossella gefischt bin aber grad am umsteigen auf Van den Eyde


----------



## fritte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ehrlich gesagt, deshalb schau ich mich auch gerade mal um, was sonst noch so auf dem Markt ist, da ich denke, daß das Futter von TS nicht das ware für mich ist.


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, deshalb schau ich mich auch gerade mal um, was sonst noch so auf dem Markt ist, da ich denke, daß das Futter von TS nicht das ware für mich ist.


wie gesagt boilies find ich super aber futter nicht,aber an futter kannst dich dumm und dämlich testen da es da ein großes angebot gibt


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

auch das Browning Futter aus der CC Serie ist sehr fängig... *zwinker*


----------



## fritte (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn das Browning Team nicht das Richtige hätte, wäre ich aber überascht gewesen.
Hätte mich fast schon ein wenig gewundert. Bekommst du das eigentlich zum Herstellpreis? Oder gar Umsonst? wenn ja, sende doch mal das Passende für die Ruhr als Probe Muster zu mir und ich sage dir ob es hier wirklich so gut ist. Quasi als mini Tester.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Mei, das wäre schön, wenn wir unsere Sachen umsonst bekommen würden *g*
Aber das ist leider nicht so... Wir bekommen zwar nen guten Preis, aber dafür sind wir auch dementsprechend on Tour *schwitz*


----------



## fritte (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hätte ja mal klappen können. Quasi zum einstig in das Feedern, bekommst von jedem ein Probe Päck. Da wären doch sicher alle einsteiger glücklich drüber. vorallem man könnte wirklich mal die beschaffenheit der Futter mal besser vergleichen. Der eine Haut da partikel rein noch und nöcher und beim nächsten mußte suchen.
Ich fänd das eine Gute Idee. ich glaube ich schreibe mal alle an und bitte um ein wenig Probefutter.
Habe ich auch bei meinen Katzen gemacht, und hat wunder bar geklappt. Von 35 Firmen haben immerhin 17 was geschickt.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

das ist sicher keine schlechte Idee 

ich persönlich werte meine Futtermischung von Browning aber meißt auch noch ein bischen mit Sachen aus der Z ammataro Kollektion auf


----------



## fritte (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ah, scheinst  aber und ich spreche mal mit vorgehaltener Hand, nicht hunder prozentig hinter dem Futter zu stehen.
Ne, ich denke jeder mixt da noch rum und hofft das beste aus den Produkten zu holen.


----------



## fritte (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ah, scheinst  aber und ich spreche mal mit vorgehaltener Hand, nicht hunder prozentig hinter dem Futter zu stehen.
Ne, ich denke jeder mixt da noch rum und hofft das beste aus den Produkten zu holen.


----------



## fritte (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

so, habe einige firmen angeschriebn bei manchen habe ich aber keine mail gefunden. Hoffe mal was von denen zu hören.
Werde euch berichten ob sie sich melden und ob sie auch proben verschicken.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Guten Morgen,
das ist absolut falsch.
Ich steh sehr  zu 110 Prozent hinter "unserem" Futter.

Aber es ist ganz normal, das man sein Futter den jeweiligen Gewässern n och etwas den letzen Schliff gibt. 

Und ich glaube kaum, das irgendeine Firma Futterproben verschickt, da du ja in jedem Fachgeschäft deine Probe für ein paar Taler kaufen kannst....


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

hallo,
ohne jetzt das browning-futter schlecht zu reden,ich benutze es manchmal auch,probiere doch mal das von sensas,oder eine mischung von den beiden.dazu noch einige hausmittel wie paniermehl,müsli oder backpulver.mit solchen mischungen liegst du meistens auf der gewinnerseite.
mfg Andy


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

also meine "Monstermischung" aus der CC Futterserie hat gestern wie ganze Arbeit beim Daiwa Cormoran Cup in der Donau geleistet...#6 auch ohne Zusatz von Müsli |supergri


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

dann ein dickes petri von mir!:m|schild-g

das mit dem müsli war nur ein beispiel,es geht natürlich auch ohne:q
mfg Andy


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich mische beim Feedern gern das Ei Cake,  bzw das T3BirdFood von Michael Zammataro  meiner Browning Futtermischung bei, was sich bis jetzt selten als Fehler rausgestellt hat|rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

kenne ich leider nicht,ich nehme meistens fertigfutter von sensas,browning u.ä. und mische dann noch vanillin oder andere sachen dazu,je nachdem auf was und wo ich feedern möchte.
mfg Andy


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich hatte folgende Mischung:

2kg M7 von Browning
1 kg Big Fish von Browning
1 kg TTX 
2 x  Bream Blaster
500 gr T3 Bird von von Zammataro
250 gr Eicake grob gelb Zammataro

diese MIschung würd ich aber nur angeln, wenn ich gezielt auf dicke gehen will, bzw. wenn ich weiß, das man große mengen fangen kann....


----------



## fritte (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Interessant. 
Ich war gestern mal wieder draußen. Hey was soll ich sagen, es geht aufwärts. Habe glatte 3 Rotaugen in nur 6 std. gefangen.
Gebt mir nen Strick zum erschießen. Gut, die Rotaugen waren nicht unter 30cm aber was soll der quatsch, ich will mal meine Ruten in aktion sehen.
Habe die eine Rute jetzt mit nem 14er haken ausgestattet gehabt, nix. Ein paar zupfer das wars.


----------



## Angelkönig14 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

das Problem hatte ich an unserem see auch... mit nem 14er haken... imme nur kleine rotfedern/augen auf der feeder habe einfach mal haken auf 6 erhöht und ich fange brassen/karpfen und co. glaube es liegt eichfach daran, dass die kleinen nicht so vorsichtig wie die großen sind und sich während die großen noch am abtasten sind, sich den haken einfach reinhauen...

greetz|wavey:


----------



## fritte (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Zur zeit tut sich nichts bei uns an der Ruhr, nichts wird gefangen, suche schon ein Ausweich Gewässer.
Aber Rhein Herne Kanal ist auch nicht besser habe ich gehört.
Muß wohl oder übel mal an den Puff fahren um mal ein kleines Erfolgerlebniss zu bekommen.


----------



## Angelkönig14 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Puff hilft immer für kleine depri Phasen ^^....wirst sehen danach wirds wieder besser :m


----------



## arno (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte folgende Mischung:
> 
> 2kg M7 von Browning
> 1 kg Big Fish von Browning
> ...




MoinBrassenkiller!
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wenn Du das Angeln ja so zu sagen Profimäßig betreibst, warum Du dann Fertigfutter benutzt!
Ich meine, ich will doch wissen was im Futter ist!
Und das steht ja auf den Packungen nie drauf!
Weil ,wenn ich weis, was im Futter ist, kann ich doch viel besser experimentieren!

Ich habe mir am Anfang ja auch fertigfutter gekauft, aber wie gesagt, ich wuste nie was drinn ist, deshalb mache ich mir jetzt meine eigenen Mischungen aus Zutaten von Aldi und Lidl!
Und verkehrt kann es nicht sein, weil wenn ich los gehe fange ich meist Brassen und Karpfen damit.

Und jetzt kommt das Elend:
Nur wenn wir Vereinsangeln haben, fange ich kaum was!a hab ich noch Probleme mit!(#d|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Angelkönig14 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Arno: Hi erstmal... Der nimmt doch das Fertigfutter von seinem Team, was das der Hersteller unter Abprache mit dem Team und ihren Erfahrungen hergestelt hat...und vielleicht ist das Fertigfutter doch besser als das selbstgebraute, wenn sich die fische doch nicht so für das selbsgebraute interessieren...


vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal...

Yannick


----------



## arno (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Angelkönig14 schrieb:


> @Arno: Hi erstmal... Der nimmt doch das Fertigfutter von seinem Team, was das der Hersteller unter Abprache mit dem Team und ihren Erfahrungen hergestelt hat...und vielleicht ist das Fertigfutter doch besser als das selbstgebraute, wenn sich die fische doch nicht so für das selbsgebraute interessieren...
> 
> 
> vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal...
> ...



Hallo Yannik!
Stimmt , hab ich nicht drann gedacht!
Na gut, aber viele andere machen das auch so!

Yannik, ich hab nen Krankenschein!
Ich bekomme hier bald nen Koller, weil ich nicht ans Wasser kann!
Knie kaputt!
Aber wir schaffen das noch mit dem Angeln!


----------



## Angelkönig14 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

oh das ist nicht gut so süchtig wie ich bin ich würde sterben ^^


----------



## arno (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Angelkönig14 schrieb:


> oh das ist nicht gut so süchtig wie ich bin ich würde sterben ^^


Dann weist Du ja , wie ich mich fühle!#q


----------



## Angelkönig14 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich glaube hätte ich sowas würde ich mir nen Rollstuhl kaufen


----------



## arno (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Na, wenn Du Dich im Rollstuhl nach vorn beugst, könntest Du warscheinlich die Fische aus der Nähe sehen!|supergri


----------



## Angelkönig14 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Joo das ist wohl wahr nur ich muss im Karpfendrill aufpassen nicht das der mich reinzieht ^^:q


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Immer nur rotaugen,

mitlerweile fange ich schonmal fische, aber wenn, dann immer nur Rotaugen und nicht wirklich viel. Im schnitt sind es gerade mal 4 stück. Futter ist immer mal wieder etwas anders, da ich versuche das richtige zu finden. Doch leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen wirklichen treffer landen können. 
Fange zur zeit auch nur auf Mais, keine bisse auf Made oder Wurm. Was mache jetzt noch falsch???
Die Rotaugen sind zwar alle recht schön, im schnitt 35cm aber ich will ja nicht immer nur die, verwende sie nur für Fischfond.
Da kommt dann der Koch in mir halt durch.
HILFE


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> Immer nur rotaugen,
> 
> mitlerweile fange ich schonmal fische, aber wenn, dann immer nur Rotaugen und nicht wirklich viel. Im schnitt sind es gerade mal 4 stück. Futter ist immer mal wieder etwas anders, da ich versuche das richtige zu finden. Doch leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen wirklichen treffer landen können.
> Fange zur zeit auch nur auf Mais, keine bisse auf Made oder Wurm. Was mache jetzt noch falsch???
> ...



Zu welcher Tageszeit gehst Du denn angeln,Fritte?
Wenn Du bei heißen Wetter tags über angelst, wirst Du nicht unbedingt viel Fisch fangen!
Am besten Morgens, ab 4 Uhr bis naja, sagen wir 10 - 11 Uhr.
Oder Abends ab 17 Uhr bis 2 Uhr Morgens!
Da mußt Du also schon etwas Deine Schlafgewohnheiten ändern!


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

war z.b Heute von 6- 12 und hatte 2 Rotaugen.
Bei uns fangen sie zurzeit erst ab 18-19 Uhr an zu beißen.
In der brütenden hitze, gehe ich selten zum wasser, außer mir ist langweilig und ich habe wirklich nix anderes mehr vor.


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Was für Haken benutzt Du denn ?


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

auf der einen nen 12- auf der anderen nen 8er.
Hatte vorher 14 und 10er. Auf beratung die von Kamasan, aber da gibt es ja auch wieder zieg verschiedene, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die richtigen habe.


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> auf der einen nen 12- auf der anderen nen 8er.
> Hatte vorher 14 und 10er. Auf beratung die von Kamasan, aber da gibt es ja auch wieder zieg verschiedene, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die richtigen habe.


Warum denn solche dicken Dingerchen?
Benutze mal 16 oder 18 Haken!
Und wenn sie gut beißen, kannst Du mal größere nehmen, aber immer klein anfangen!
Eine made, höchstens Zwei Maden.
Wobei, wenn ich zwei Maden drauf mache, die erste made zweimal durchstochen wird, damit sie gut auf dem haken sitzt, nur die Zweite made soll zappeln, das finde ich Mundgerechter für den Fisch!
Klar, wenn Du solche großen Haken nimmst, beist kaum was und dann irgendwann die großen, die kommen aber erst, wenn die kleinen voll gefressen sind!


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Noch kleinere haken, heul
Ich dachte 14 bzw. 12 er reichen da voll aus.
Wohl gemerkt, möchte nicht nur die ollen Rotaugen mitnehmen, sondern auch brassen, schleien oder so.
Bekomme immer nur von den anderen zu hören was sie alles tolles gefangen haben, wenn ich anfangen will, alles ein wenig schön zu reden, fangen die schon an zu lachen.
Entweder ich bin sehr unterhaltsam, oder ich mach da was falsch.


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Glaube mir, mit einem 16er Haken ziehe ich auch einen 60er Brassen!
Nein, keinen 60 Gramm Brassen sondern 60 cm!


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dann liege ich ja nicht falsch!
Demnach sieht das bei Dir so aus:
12er Haken , vollgestopft mit 1000 Maden , viel Zupfer  aber keiner bleibt hängen!


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nicht ganz, mache an dem 10-8er nur 2 Mais, an dem 12  kommen 3 maden und es beißt einfach nichts.
Kurze frage du nimmst doch auch kamasan, oder? wenn ja welche, habe ne Seite wo die verdammt billig sind. Big-box 50stck. für 2,6€


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nö, ich habe Profiline von DAM!
Welcher Chop ist denn das?


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

chop???= shop
siehste hier.

http://www.ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=449


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Danke für den Link!


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

kein Thema, was sagste zu den Preisen, sin doch echt fair, oder nicht.


----------



## Angelkönig14 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

AUch wenn das hier jetzt nen bissl off topic ist ich suche immer noch ne günstige liege für den nächtlichen Karpfen ansitz.

Hat da einer von euch vielleicht nen link oder habt ihr ne gebrauchte und möchtet gerne eine neue haben.. Bin Schüler und da ist das Geld immer nen bissl knapp ^^

mfg


----------



## Willi90 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



arno schrieb:


> Dann liege ich ja nicht falsch!
> Demnach sieht das bei Dir so aus:
> 12er Haken , vollgestopft mit 1000 Maden , viel Zupfer  aber keiner bleibt hängen!



 ... sorry aber meine Montage am Rhein sah so aus: 

120g Blei, Futterkorb, 8-6er Hacken und da drauf ein richtig DICKES Maden bündel. 
Resultat: Richtig fett Brasse!!:m


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Angelkönig14 schrieb:


> AUch wenn das hier jetzt nen bissl off topic ist ich suche immer noch ne günstige liege für den nächtlichen Karpfen ansitz.
> 
> Kommt drauf an, was du anlegen willst.
> Schau mal beim Gerlinger, Angeldomäne oder askari nach.
> ...


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Angelkönig14 schrieb:


> AUch wenn das hier jetzt nen bissl off topic ist ich suche immer noch ne günstige liege für den nächtlichen Karpfen ansitz.
> 
> Hat da einer von euch vielleicht nen link oder habt ihr ne gebrauchte und möchtet gerne eine neue haben.. Bin Schüler und da ist das Geld immer nen bissl knapp ^^
> 
> mfg


 


Kommt drauf an, was du anlegen willst.
Schau mal beim Gerlinger, Angeldomäne oder askari nach.
Suchen musste aber schon selber.
Gebrauchte bei Ebay oder Reviermarkt oder so.[/quote]


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> ... sorry aber meine Montage am Rhein sah so aus:
> 
> 120g Blei, Futterkorb, 8-6er Hacken und da drauf ein richtig DICKES Maden bündel.
> Resultat: Richtig fett Brasse!!:m



Einen richtig fetten Brassen oder ne Serie?
Wenn die Dicken ja erst mal da sind, ist das auch kein problem, aber wenn ich von Anfang an mit dicken Köder angle, kann ich schon ein Problem bekommen!


----------



## Willi90 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich meinte eig. das wen es erst mal beist dan sind es meistens mind. 50er und in Serie. Als ich überhaupt erfahren habe das manche angler mit kleiner als 10er auf brasse gehen habe ich mich wirklich gewundert. Gut wen wir auf Brasse gingen dan war es meist eher auf Distanz...also ab 50, 60m aufwerts.


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich angel im schnitt nur bei 30-40m da die ruhr an manchen stellen nicht so breit ist. Im gegenteil, sie ist teilweise nur denke mal 25-30m breit. Daher, bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Haken bzw. größe richtig für mich ist.


----------



## fritte (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wollte mal fragen, wir haben am WE hier Aal angeln und da wollte ich auf Aal-feedern. Habt ihr da erfahrung mit, wenn ja welche. Bin mir nicht sicher welche Vorfachlänge ich da wählen soll. Wollte mit Blutmehl und Tauwurmstückchen im Madenkorb feedern. Oder was empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eig. das wen es erst mal beist dan sind es meistens mind. 50er und in Serie. Als ich überhaupt erfahren habe das manche angler mit kleiner als 10er auf brasse gehen habe ich mich wirklich gewundert. Gut wen wir auf Brasse gingen dan war es meist eher auf Distanz...also ab 50, 60m aufwerts.


Mh, ich angle meist auf 10 Meter!:vik:
Das sind dann schon Unterschiede!
Und ja, wenn die großen brassen da sind, kann man beruhigt größere Haken nehmen, da gehen auch Aalhaken!


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, wir haben am WE hier Aal angeln und da wollte ich auf Aal-feedern. Habt ihr da erfahrung mit, wenn ja welche. Bin mir nicht sicher welche Vorfachlänge ich da wählen soll. Wollte mit Blutmehl und Tauwurmstückchen im Madenkorb feedern. Oder was empfehlt ihr mir?


30cm Vorfach, alles andere klingt nicht verkehrt!
Das Blutmehl würde ich aber mit panniermehl binden, sonst ist es ruck zuck aus dem Korb ausgewaschen!


----------



## fritte (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok, 
meinste 30 cm vorfach reicht? Denke ja mal gerade beim Aal sollte es nicht zu lang sein, oder? Vorallem am feederboom und nicht an der schlaufenmontage


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mach dir zusätzlich noch ein 2.tes futter zum probieren,da machste dann schön Backaroma Vanille rein!!!!#6Glaub mir,das hilft,wenn nix geht:q


----------



## Willi90 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jop mit Vanillezucker habe ich auch guter erfahrungen.


----------



## fritte (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Vanille bei aal??? dachte immer herzhaft oder eher salzig.
Das mit vanille bei aal ist mir neu.


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> Vanille bei aal??? dachte immer herzhaft oder eher salzig.
> Das mit vanille bei aal ist mir neu.



Mir auch neu!
Fritte, mach einfach 30 cm Vorfächer und gut ist!


----------



## Willi90 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ups, habe wohl etwas überlesen...dachte es geht hier immer noch über Brasse und Co KG...


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> ups, habe wohl etwas überlesen...dachte es geht hier immer noch über Brasse und Co KG...


Naja, lass mal, wir werden halt alle älter!:q


----------



## Willi90 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

naja...aber mit 16 wäre das ehrlichgesagt sehr früh ^^


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> naja...aber mit 16 wäre das ehrlichgesagt sehr früh ^^


Da hast Du recht!
Aber unser Sohn ist auch erst Zwölf und redet schon altklug!
Da fragt man sich auch , wie alt ist der eigentlich!


----------



## fritte (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ok, mache mal ein paar 30cm vorfächer fertig.
Hoffe das es klappen wird. 
Werde dann wieder berichten wie es war. 
Hoffe nur das ich kein Schneider bleibe.
Wenn ja, hoffe ich das die anderen genau so viel glück hatten.


----------



## arno (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> ok, mache mal ein paar 30cm vorfächer fertig.
> Hoffe das es klappen wird.
> Werde dann wieder berichten wie es war.
> Hoffe nur das ich kein Schneider bleibe.
> Wenn ja, hoffe ich das die anderen genau so viel glück hatten.



Nur so am Rande erwähnt:
Ich benutze immer recht große Aalhaken!
Ich denke mir dabei, das dann keine Minniaale beißen, sondern nur solche , die man auch gut verwerten kann!


----------



## fritte (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

wollte 4 er und 2er nehmen. habe zwar auch noch ein paar 6er, aber die vieleicht am anfang. Welche nimmst du?


----------



## arno (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das nützt leider nix, denn jeder Hersteller hat ne eigene Größenangabe!
Was bei dem einen ein 4er ist, ist beim anderen nen 6er!
Ich sags mal so, der Bogen sollte schon über 1,5 cm liegen und die Länge des Hakens so um 4 cm.


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das mit dem Backaroma Vanille stimmt,bin selber nur drauf gekommen,weil ich mir so ein kleines fläschen beißfix aal geholt habe.P.S Backaroma Buttervanille wirst du bestimm da haben,probier aus,ab der einen Rute wurm normal und an der anderen wurm mit backaroma buttervanille(aber nicht von dr.oetker,damit habe ich keine guten erfahrungen gemacht)#h


----------



## fritte (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

aha, dann versuch ich es mal. alles außer dr.oetker also.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Buttervanilie???|kopfkrat na dann viel spaß mit den dicken Rotaugen...|supergri


----------



## fritte (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

ich kanns mir ja selber kaum vorstellen, aber haste nen besseren plan? Wie schon geschrieben, dachte an blutmehl oder so


----------



## Francis80 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hab beim Feedern in der donau eigentlich immer ne 0,28er drauf.
ein anti-tangle röhrchen mit 10cm länge zwei gummi perlen als stopper, nen wirbel und nen 6er haken.futterkorb meistens 80g o. 100g da die strömung ziemlich stark ist.
Hat sich für mich persönlich bewährt.

Gruss 
Francis80


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

denk doch net immer so kompliziert....


wenn du allein am wasser sitzt, brauchts in der regel überhaupt keine Lockstoffe usw.....

Lockstoffe setz ich in der Regel erst ein, wenn alle 15 m ein Angler sitzt...


Kann dir nur Raten , kauf dir für ca. 3,5 euro für ein päckchen gutes Feederfuter, mit dem du dann sicherlich ein erfolgreiches Angeln haben wirst, wenn du dich an die bekannten spielregeln hältst...


----------



## daKorby (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

servus 

muss ehrlich zugeben noch nie mit flüssigen lockstoffen gefischt zu haben. fische immer nur mein brassenfutter und sonst nix.
zur montage selebr schlaufenmontage,25cm vorfach, 10er haken , 1 maiskorn. funktioniert echt super 

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## fritte (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@brassenkiller
wir werden am samstag aber ca 30 mann sein. Deshalb denke ich an einen intensiven geruch.
Möchte ja nicht als schneider nach hause fahren müssen


----------



## Willi90 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



arno schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht!
> Aber unser Sohn ist auch erst Zwölf und redet schon altklug!
> Da fragt man sich auch , wie alt ist der eigentlich!



Naja, ich hoffe, das ich nicht altklug gerede habe, den oft ist es so das grade hier im board jugendliche komentare missachtet werden.


----------



## arno (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe, das ich nicht altklug gerede habe, den oft ist es so das grade hier im board jugendliche komentare missachtet werden.



Nee Willi , keine Angst, das war jetzt mehr auf unseren Son gemümzt und an sich das alles eher ein Scherz!
Ich hab nix gegen junge Leute, im Gegenteil!
Ich bin ja selbst noch nicht erwachsen!#c|rolleyes


----------



## Willi90 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

 naja wen man nicht mit 44 erwachsen ist, dan wird man es wohl nie  ne schertz... mein Dad ist 46, aber auch bei ihm kommt noch ab und zu die Kindheit hoch  ^^


----------



## fritte (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moin, wie versprochen schreibe ich mal was zum Aalfeedern.
Als erstes bin Schneider auf Aal gewesen. Von 56 Anglern waren 15 erfolgreich wobei der Gewinner knapp 1820g hatte.
Nun zum feedern, ich hatte meine Haken schön gebunden, 30cm 40cm 50cm, 2-4-6er, länger wollte ich nicht. Habe meinen Teig aus Paniermehl, Blutmehl und Fischtran gemacht. Mann, man konnte das noch vom weitem riechen. Dachte mir, das sollte jeden Aal locken. Tat sich leider nix. werde dieses aber noch einmal an einer anderen stelle probieren, denn ich denke mal, da es viel geregnet hat, und die ruhr an der Stelle wo ich war sehr schnell war, das den Aalen die Strömung zu stark war. Ansich konnte man sehr schön an den Ruten erkennen wenn was drann war. Hatte aber zusätzlich noch meine Bissanzeiger eingeschaltet. 
Leider hatte ich nur ein paar olle Welse dran. Und in der Ruhr sind sie eine Plage geworden. Daher besteht hier weder eine Schonzeit noch ein Mindestmaß. Also kurz gesprochen, man hatte häßliche köfis.
Somit war es für mich nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie für manch einen anderen. Aber auf ein neues.


----------



## arno (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> naja wen man nicht mit 44 erwachsen ist, dan wird man es wohl nie  ne schertz... mein Dad ist 46, aber auch bei ihm kommt noch ab und zu die Kindheit hoch  ^^


Willi, wenn die Kindheit nicht ab und an noch durch kommt, dann hat man auch aufgehört zu leben!#h


----------



## arno (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> Moin, wie versprochen schreibe ich mal was zum Aalfeedern.
> Als erstes bin Schneider auf Aal gewesen. Von 56 Anglern waren 15 erfolgreich wobei der Gewinner knapp 1820g hatte.
> Nun zum feedern, ich hatte meine Haken schön gebunden, 30cm 40cm 50cm, 2-4-6er, länger wollte ich nicht. Habe meinen Teig aus Paniermehl, Blutmehl und Fischtran gemacht. Mann, man konnte das noch vom weitem riechen. Dachte mir, das sollte jeden Aal locken. Tat sich leider nix. werde dieses aber noch einmal an einer anderen stelle probieren, denn ich denke mal, da es viel geregnet hat, und die ruhr an der Stelle wo ich war sehr schnell war, das den Aalen die Strömung zu stark war. Ansich konnte man sehr schön an den Ruten erkennen wenn was drann war. Hatte aber zusätzlich noch meine Bissanzeiger eingeschaltet.
> Leider hatte ich nur ein paar olle Welse dran. Und in der Ruhr sind sie eine Plage geworden. Daher besteht hier weder eine Schonzeit noch ein Mindestmaß. Also kurz gesprochen, man hatte häßliche köfis.
> Somit war es für mich nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie für manch einen anderen. Aber auf ein neues.



Oder hat das zeug die Aale vertrieben<>?°!|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## kingandre88 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Arno:Oder hat das zeug die Aale vertrieben<>?°!|kopfkrat|supergri
Wäre gut möglich.#h


----------



## fritte (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

kann ich nicht genau sagen, war gestern an einer anderen stelle nur mit tauwum und das brachte mir 3 aale -68cm ne barbe 53cm und 1,3kg sowie 2 rotaugen über 30cm ein. Werde es glaub ich lieber nur mit tauwum machen und das zeug weg lassen. Habe 2 aale aber auf meiner welsrute mit 1er haken bekommen. Die sind ganz schön gierig gewesen.


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*



fritte schrieb:


> kann ich nicht genau sagen, war gestern an einer anderen stelle nur mit tauwum und das brachte mir 3 aale -68cm ne barbe 53cm und 1,3kg sowie 2 rotaugen über 30cm ein. Werde es glaub ich lieber nur mit tauwum machen und das zeug weg lassen. Habe 2 aale aber auf meiner welsrute mit 1er haken bekommen. Die sind ganz schön gierig gewesen.


Hast du das auch schon ausprobiert,was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## fritte (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

bis jetzt noch nicht.
War am samstag wieder unterwegs. Hat mir nur einen aal gebracht 64cm knapp 500g dickes teil und dazu noch nen wels auf meiner dicken rute mit tauwurm. Der hatte 103cm und wug 10,34kg.
Bilder sind im Raubfisch forum unter Ausbeute einer Nacht zu finden.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wollte mal wissen, ob Du nu ein guter Feederangler geworden bist, sonst würde ich Dir auch noch ein paar Tips geben.. Habe mir nämlich nicht alle Antworten durchgelesen!


----------



## fritte (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

in der kurzen zeit. Ne nicht wirklich.
Dafür klappts langsam mit den aalen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Feeder hilfe gesucht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bei mit läufts mit der feeder dafür nicht bei den Aalen|uhoh::q. Also wenn noch Problem bestehen wäre ich dir auch gerne eine Hilfe.


----------

